# Everything taste like a camp fire



## vickyperkin (Sep 8, 2019)

I bought a Masterbuilt Electric Smoker Friday and I have used it three times over the weekend. Every time the food has a varying intensity of a camp fire taste. I have cooked jalapeño poppers, chicken wings, pork country ribs and pork loin. Varying in temps between 225-250. The first time I had the vent half closed and then after that I opened it all the way. I have been using a mix of hickory and apple wood chips from Weber. Not sure what I am doing wrong. I was planning on cooking to big racks of baby backs tomorrow morning but don’t want to ruin them. I have been searching but haven’t been able to find any definitive answers. Any tips for a newbie would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 8, 2019)

maybe just try all apple, and keep vent wide open, hickory can be a little stronger, also don't trust the factory thermometer they are known to be off, get yourself a second thermometer and double check temps.I like a lot of smoke flavor myself I mostly use straight hickory,


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 8, 2019)

How many chips you adding?  What the smoke look like coming out of the exhaust?  Hickory is pretty strong.


----------



## EdP (Sep 8, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Hickory is pretty strong.




Yeah, I used it for a while and switched to post oak.  Now I'll mix in some applewood for pork, and mesquite for beef.


----------



## siege (Sep 8, 2019)

I run my MES with the vent wide open. I don't use the water pan, and never soak the chips. Keep the drip pan clean, empty the ash pan after each use. Chips should burn for 30 to 45 minutes before adding more, and watch for that beautiful thin blue smoke.
I hope you get it figured out and start enjoying some awesome barbeque.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 8, 2019)

You're getting dirty smoke on your meat. Make sure it is blue, not gray or white.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 8, 2019)

you might want to look into the amnps tray with the mailbox mod. I used to load the chip tray,  until I went to the amnps, best thing i've done for my mes 30 now I can 3-12 hours of continuous smoke. also great for smoking cheese if you get into that.


----------



## BourbonBladesBarbecue (Sep 9, 2019)

Are the chips dry or wet when you add them to the smoker?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 9, 2019)

sounds like your adding to many chips at one time ... 9 times out of 10 that has always been the culprit in the MES's


----------



## zwiller (Sep 10, 2019)

Lots of good points made, but also be sure to warm meat up a bit and ensure it is dry before loading into smoker.  Cold moist meat forms condensate.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 10, 2019)

Try 1/4 cup of chips ...   wait until they are gone, dump the ash, reload the chips..
ALSO.... after dumping the chips, using the chip loader, pull the chip loader out1-2 inches to add more air to the smoker...


----------



## TheBubbaDub (Sep 11, 2019)

I guarantee you are adding too many chips at one time. Don't soak the chips at all, if you have really small chips, add about two Tablespoons, if you have the bigger chips, add about 3 single chips..these will smolder for about 35-50 minutes. Don't add anymore until about 5 minutes after you stop seeing smoke. You don't want too much smoke in a MES, it's sealed very tight and doesn't have any legitimate air inlets to keep the smoke and air flowing. So just go really easy on the chips and I bet you'll start producing a way better tasting product.


----------



## Dwayne&Heidi (Oct 18, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> you might want to look into the amnps tray with the mailbox mod. I used to load the chip tray,  until I went to the amnps, best thing i've done for my mes 30 now I can 3-12 hours of continuous smoke. also great for smoking cheese if you get into that.


What do u mean mailbox mod?


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 18, 2020)

Punch in mailbox mod in the search, it's a mailbox with some dryer hose converted to like a smoke chamber that's fed into the smoker itself.I dont have a pic on my phone or I would show you.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 18, 2020)

Mailbox mod






Can use one of these or a tray in mailbox. Works great for smoking cheese also.


----------



## Dwayne&Heidi (Oct 18, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Punch in mailbox mod in the search, it's a mailbox with some dryer hose converted to like a smoke chamber that's fed into the smoker itself.I dont have a pic on my phone or I would show you.


We have an electric master built. Would this still apply?


----------



## Dwayne&Heidi (Oct 18, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Mailbox mod
> View attachment 467138
> 
> Can use one of these or a tray in mailbox. Works great for smoking cheese also.
> View attachment 467139


What is the lighted box on top of mailbox


----------



## Dwayne&Heidi (Oct 18, 2020)

Dwayne&Heidi said:


> What is the lighted box on top of mailbox


We have a master built electric


----------



## daveomak (Oct 18, 2020)

3" aluminum flex duct...
 This is attached to my MES 30....








	

		
			
		

		
	
.....
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
.....


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 18, 2020)

Dwayne&Heidi said:


> We have a master built electric


Yeah, ya just run the flex pipe from the mailbox to the chip loader hole, ya have to remove the chip loader


----------



## mbassom (Oct 18, 2020)

Most likely as stated probably adding too many chips at once. When I got my MasterBuilt electric I ruined 2 smokes this way.  It doesn't take very much.


----------



## Dwayne&Heidi (Oct 18, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Mailbox mod
> View attachment 467138
> 
> Can use one of these or a tray in mailbox. Works great for smoking cheese also.
> View attachment 467139


At the risk of sounding like a girl ......why do u have those metal U bolts (?) on there? Where in the electric smoker would u put that?


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 18, 2020)

Dwayne&Heidi said:


> At the risk of sounding like a girl ......why do u have those metal U bolts (?) on there? Where in the electric smoker would u put that?


The lighted box is the  Auber PID controller. It keeps temperatures within 1-5° of set temp, unlike the Masterbuilt controllers.

The U-bolts are just to keep it standing up for better airflow. The front one is really the only one needed. Before the mailbox mod, I just place in bottom of smoker opposite the element/ chip holder.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 18, 2020)

Lot of MES owners have done the bypass and installed the PID controller to keep from the huge temp swings. Stock controller will swing temps  probably 15° both ways as element kicks on and off. Just keeps  temps closer to set point.
Can check it out here





						MES Rewire Simple Guide - No Back Removal Needed!!!
					

Lately I've seen a number of posts about guys wanting to rewire their MES.  I had wanted to post a quick and simple guide for those out there that are curious or those that simply need to rewire but need a little assistance.  Well here goes.  Disclaimer:  When messing with electrical equipment...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Dwayne&Heidi (Oct 18, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> you might want to look into the amnps tray with the mailbox mod. I used to load the chip tray,  until I went to the amnps, best thing i've done for my mes 30 now I can 3-12 hours of continuous smoke. also great for smoking cheese if you get into that.


Do u put the tray /tube inside the MES?


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 18, 2020)

Older thread but another good read of different thoughts.





						AMZN TRAY OR TUBE?
					

Hello everyone!!  I’m new to the forums and excited to dive into the site!  I have a MES 30” Sportsman Elite. Model 20071914 Been using this smoker with the chip feeder for the past 1.5 years and I’m looking to buy one of the AMZN pellet trays or tubes.  Other then doing the  “Mailbox mod” which...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 19, 2020)

Dwayne&Heidi said:


> Do u put the tray /tube inside the MES?


I use the tray for mes with the mailbox  I haven't tried the tube but some people say it puts off to much smoke for inside the mes , others use the tube with dust instead of pellets and say it's fine, will say tubes will burn better in low oxygen environments. I use the tube in my pellet grill where the tray wont stay lit.


----------

